# Transmission Cable Harness



## marbless (Nov 21, 2015)

I'm driving a 1996 Nissan Pickup two wheel drive 2.0L. The cable harness that rests on the transmission that has the interface to the speedo, reverse light switch, etc is old and the wires going to the different sensors are breaking. I'm not sure if this harness is limited to just the transmission because I think there is a coupler next to the bell housing. Does anyone know this cable harness number? Is it just this section or do I have to replace the entire harness out of the truck. 

THANKS!


----------



## jp2code (Jun 2, 2011)

The part would not be available from Nissan. When it was, it was like $400.

You'd want to find one that was being parted out, either in a forum/group, eBay seller, or your local pick-n-pull.

The harness supplies the vehicle speed as a voltage, the neutral and reverse switches, then ties into the O2 sensor harness and other engine sensors as it goes up the firewall.

The good news is it should be the same harness for any Hardbody truck, not just your 2.4L (not 2.0) KA24e engine.


----------

